# New to growing. Please advise!!



## homegrown 420 ogranics (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi everyone. Please check out my video and let me know if anything is wrong with my girls. Im new to growing and everything was great until now, week 5 flower. Please advise and recommend. I am eager to learn new things. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## homegrown 420 ogranics (Aug 26, 2021)

This is week 5 flower. I did dry ammendments 3 weeks ago, and since its my first time, i only added about half the recommended amount (Dr. Earth). I feed them ph 6.1-6.4 water with 1ml molasses, 3ml cal-mag, and 3ml of seaweed per gallon. I water every other day, about 2-3 liters each plant. The leaves just started yellowing on me but its only week 5 of flower (flipped 12hr cycle 7/21/21). Is it flushing? I think its too late to add more nutrients..please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks like a Nute defficency to me.  Why don't you tell us a bit about what your are doing.  PH?


----------



## homegrown 420 ogranics (Aug 26, 2021)

Sorry it added the pics twice and put my text in between. 

PH: 6.1-6.4
Water every other day, 2-3 liters a plant with molasses/cal-mag/seaweed

This is week 5 flower. I did dry amendments mixed with warm castings 3 weeks ago (top dress), and since its my first time, i only added about half the recommended amount (Dr. Earth). I feed them ph 6.1-6.4 water with 1ml molasses, 3ml cal-mag, and 3ml of seaweed per gallon. I water every other day, about 2-3 liters each plant. The leaves just started yellowing on me but its only week 5 of flower (flipped 12hr cycle 7/21/21). Is it flushing? I think its too late to add more nutrients..please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2021)

I add full flower nutes up until 2 weeks out.  Aslo do you check PH.  6.5 is where the plant will be happiest.  I think they are starved to death.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2021)

what flavors are those cannabis ladies?


----------



## homegrown 420 ogranics (Aug 26, 2021)

pute said:


> I add full flower nutes up until 2 weeks out.  Aslo do you check PH.  6.5 is where the plant will be happiest.  I think they are starved to death.





bigsur51 said:


> what flavors are those cannabis ladies?




Im about to make some tea. Ill just follow what the instruction says. They looked very good ("very good" for me, considering its my first time), 4-5 days ago. I did however upgrade to a different LED, from 200watt to 480watt. I use it at 75%  @~24" from canopy (tallest one is about 18-16"), which should be 1200par and around 800par on sides per youtube par tests. I watched over 100s vids and remember talking about increase of water intake and CO2 intake (reason i got a co2 meter). Here is a couple of pics from 4-5 days ago. Im not sure what strain they are exactly...was collecting seeds over the years of smoking, but from the smells of it, id say the one on the left is Berry White and Platinum Kush on the right side.


----------



## homegrown 420 ogranics (Aug 29, 2021)

pute said:


> I add full flower nutes up until 2 weeks out.  Aslo do you check PH.  6.5 is where the plant will be happiest.  I think they are starved to death.









Wednesday will be end of week 5 flower. So should i just water it with plain phd water for the last 2 weeks. Or wait until i see them turn milky. How do i determine when im 2 weeks out?


----------



## homegrown 420 ogranics (Sep 2, 2021)

They for sure liked whatever i was brewing. The yellow color became sparkling gold. It actually looks metallic, so memorizing i cant get enough looking at it lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2021)

Needs Cal Mag


----------



## homegrown 420 ogranics (Sep 5, 2021)

What do you guys think this might be? Already fed dry amendments and fed nutrient organic tea twice in last week. Some of new growth has white/faded yellow leaves. It did hermaphrodite in early flower due to heat, tent has been moved to a cooler place since then. 2 pictures of 2 different plants, diff strains.


----------



## Cannapoop (Sep 14, 2021)

Plants grown from seed can be more hearty as young plants when compared to clones, mainly because seeds have a strong taproot. You can plant seeds directly into an outdoor garden in early spring, even in cool, wet climates. For reproduction, males have pollen sacs and pollinate females, causing female flowers to produce seeds.


----------

